# Question on Linear Appraisal



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

I want to register for linear appraisal next year (am planning ahead  ), but don't quite understand the fees. I know there is a minimum stop fee, but also a fee per head. :chin: Do you pay the minimum stop fee, plus X-amt of $ per goat, OR is it x-amt $/goat (w/ a min. of the number of goats it would take to get $250/min stop fee)? I have a feeling I am making this harder than it is, but for some reason, it just isn't making sense. :help: 
Thanks!

btw, I am in NW Ohio, and would be more than willing to "host" if others are interested.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm interested in this also, for the future. How does it work? I'm sure I could read my manual...but it may be more simply explained.


----------

